# Public DOmain Classic - RIP?



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

For the last couple of days, I've been getting 404 errors from my go-to public domain music resource:

http://public-domain-archive.com/classic/?lang=eng

Anybody know what's happening with this site? Is it simply "blocked" in North America?

Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm in the UK and have the 404 error.

If it makes any difference, when I take the stuff off the end and type "http://public-domain-archive.com", I get a Japanese error which translates as this:

Can not find settings for the domain the web

Possible Causes

Have not yet been set for the web domain.
Not yet been reflected in the web domain settings. (The reflection may take several hours to 24 hours)
Incorrect settings for the domain web DNS.
Account does not exist, that the contract is terminated, has been deleted.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The domain is still registered until the end of the year http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/registry-data.jsp?domain=public-domain-archive.com

The owner might have caught cold because of other sharing sites being taken offline, did that site actually host the files or were they just linked from that site to other sites such as filesonic or megaupload.

Also, very slightly related, the US has been reapplying copyright protection to works they previously unilaterally declared public domain. http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/20/supreme-court-rules-public-domain-isnt-permanent-says-congress/ changes like this might just have made the owner feel it wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

404 not found.


----------

